# removing shadows behind the dock icons



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

hi all,
this should be a simple. so i think the shadows behind the icons on the dock seem to me to be much more noticeable with certain wallpapers and not with others.
and this creates a kind of "halo" around the dock icons and reduces the clarity of the text to an extent.
so basically is there some way of switching off the shadow effect for the dock icons ?
i am not looking to switch of the 2D bar on which the icons rest. just the shadows behind the icons...
thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Not that I know of. You either get all or none.


----------

